# Broadcom open-sources its WiFi drivers



## everypot (Sep 9, 2010)

Broadcom finally open sources their wireless drivers: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=101093


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

Discuss further in existing thread (linked in previous post).


----------

